# Camshaft grinder



## vk2dj (Sep 9, 2010)

G'Day Fellow model machinists i have been following the HMEM forum for some time
but haven't had the currage to make a posting as the quality of the workmanship has been excellent and felt that my work was not up to standard.I have built a 5 inch gauge live steam engine & several small single cylinder engines my current project is a
kinner 5 cylinder radial which is approximately 2/3 constructed i have just completed a cam shaft grinder to make the 5 camshafts, i will try & post some pix of the grinder if successful i will post some pix of the radial
http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab219/vk2dj/cam grinder/IMG_1569-1.jpg
http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab219/vk2dj/cam grinder/IMG_1573.jpg
http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab219/vk2dj/cam grinder/IMG_1569-1.jpg
http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab219/vk2dj/cam grinder/IMG_1570.jpg
hope the links work
ps can some body advise the best way to post pix
Gary


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 9, 2010)

Gary, 
If you use a photo hosting account like you did with Photobucket there is an  code at the bottom of the listing. Use that one of you want to directly link your pictures into the thread or you will see a listing under the text box when you are writing your message that says: Additional Options. You can click on this and it will allow you to post 4 pictures at a time. Just remember to size them so that people with slower connections can see them without having to wait for them to load.
gbritnell


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 9, 2010)

G'day Gary,
Welcome
Nice grinder, was it your own design or off plans?

I see from your call sign that your in NSW. I'm in Perth so a bit far to drop in for a cupper and a chin wag.
Tel is only 270km north west of you, and I'm sure he wouldn't mind a visitor. ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## vk2dj (Sep 9, 2010)

G'Day Phil i am located in Wollongong as you can tell my other hobby is ham radio but it has taken a back seat of late i am semi retired radio & tv tech i spend most of my time in the workshop i have been in & out of ham radio & modeling over the last 40 years click the link to go to my home page
the cam grinder is basically the same as in strictly ic magazine with a few modifications will be making the cams in the next week or so will post them on the work in progress thread thanks to George for his info
Gary
http://users.nsw.chariot.net.au/~faiman/


----------



## vk2dj (Sep 9, 2010)

G'Day George thanks for your info regarding posting pix to the forum this being the first time i have done this & wasn't sure the best way to go about it i will try & post pix of my current project tonight 
thanks to your execlent effort with your twin that i decided to complete my Kinner 5 cylinder radial which i started 15 years ago put on the back burner due to other intrests once again thank you
Gary


----------



## timB (Sep 9, 2010)

vk2dj  said:
			
		

> my Kinner 5 cylinder radial which i started 15 years



Wow, 15 years in the making, this is gonna be great! Show us some (or many if you please) pictures.

Sounds like so of my ambitions. :


----------



## Lakc (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Gary,

Nice job on that camshaft grinder, and your antenna farm is impressive too. Your workmanship is fine for around here. 
AB8XE


----------



## bob ward (Sep 14, 2010)

That is a seriously impressive cam grinder Gary. 

A 5 cylinder radial engine should be a piece of cake after that


----------

